# Vistana downgrade?



## mishpat (Jan 8, 2007)

In perusing the online RCI Directory, I was surprised to note that Sheraton Vistana Resort is no longer Gold Crown but is now RID, the silver logo. Does anyone know why?  Will this effect the points we receive on an annual basis?
Whatever it means cannot be positive for us longtime Vistana owners.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 8, 2007)

Is this for all the sections?


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 8, 2007)

A few years ago, I stayed at Vistana Resort and went on the tour.  At that time, I was told that Vistana was not going to renew its arrangement with RCI but would go II.  I don't know if that happened or if it was just a salesperson's talk but if it did, could the downgrade be a result?


----------



## mishpat (Jan 8, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> Is this for all the sections?



I just called our friendly RCI advisors and they said YES. Then I callled Vistana. Although they have been Gold Crown for over twenty years straight, what happened was that many owners were placed in the older units(Courts, Palms, Spas) and showed their dsipleasure in the annual RCI survey. Little did they know that, by complaining loudly and in writing, it has noe depreciated the value of our Vistana units. I am hearing that, by 2008, what is  now 59600 RCI points per unit will be devalued between 20-25 per cent.

Any ideas how we can overturn this decree would be appreciated.


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 8, 2007)

Why doesn't Vistana take some responsibility and upgrade the older units?


----------



## mishpat (Jan 8, 2007)

*Repairs on Us*



susgar said:


> Why doesn't Vistana take some responsibility and upgrade the older units?




Rumor has it they wil upgrade ALL the units but the cost =addedd assessment will be borne by we owners who are about to lose a significant part of the value of our points or trading power. But who ever said the life of a t/s owner was a fair trade?


----------



## rfb813 (Jan 8, 2007)

Vistana resort is made up of many different Condo Associations.  The responsibility for maintaining the standards fall upon the individual condo associations and the manager. Newer timeshare resorts are becoming much more upscale than the original developments and the cost to upgrade becomes more expensive.  We own a full condo hotel which is 20 years old and we had to upgrade to remain competitive with other hotels. The cost to upgrade a 2br lockout was $100,000. If you divide this by 52 weeks the cost is approximately $1900.00 per week.  The problem is that new plumbling, cabinets, electrical and other items become involved, not just furniture.  I suspect the Association Boards in their attempt to keep the annual maintenance fees within reason did not develop sufficient reserves to update in accordence with the newly developed standards. This is a problem at all older resorts. At other resorts we own there is a continual review of the standards required to be competitive and the board undertakes upgrades as well as purely cosmetic improvements. 

Just compare the typical timeshare of 1980 with todays product.  Quite a difference.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 9, 2007)

I've never heard of an owner being put into a different section than where they owned.  At least it never happened to me with the Fountains II.


----------



## NJDave (Jan 9, 2007)

Vistana is a very nice resort, but it is inconsistent section to section.  I think that the resort should be divided up into several different codes and each section rated on its own merrits.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh. Boy. I booked the week nov 9 to 16, after my cruise.  Should I cancel it and find another resort?  The resort looks great on picture.  The reviews are mixed, but mostly positive.


----------



## Mel (Jan 10, 2007)

mishpat said:


> Rumor has it they wil upgrade ALL the units but the cost =addedd assessment will be borne by we owners who are about to lose a significant part of the value of our points or trading power. But who ever said the life of a t/s owner was a fair trade?




OK, so the cost is borne by the owners - but the owners are the ones who SHOULD be bearing the cost.  I understand it may only be part of the resort that caused this drop, but if it really was owners evaluations of their own resort that did it, it means the owners knew all along there should be improvements.  And of course improvements don't come without a cost.

So depending on how you look at it - either added assessment will be borne by owners about to lose trade value, as stated above, or the resort deserves the downgrade, and the added assessment will be borne by those who will, once the improvements are made, see a 20% increase in their trade value (from the new values once they have dropped where they probably belong).

Orange Lake is moving to 4 resort codes, and I don't see why that shouldn't happen with other resorts like Vistana either.  Each different association probably should have their own code, so they control their own "destiny."  If the owners in one section of the resort don't want to spend the money on improvements, only that section would be downgraded.


----------



## SBK (Jan 10, 2007)

Mel said:


> OK, so the cost is borne by the owners - but the owners are the ones who SHOULD be bearing the cost.  I understand it may only be part of the resort that caused this drop, but if it really was owners evaluations of their own resort that did it, it means the owners knew all along there should be improvements.  And of course improvements don't come without a cost.



I don't understand how it could be negative feeedback from owners that resulted in a downgrade.  You don't get an RCI comment card when you stay a your own resort, because you don't go through RCI.  

Am I missing something?


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 10, 2007)

Suspicious timing-- just when Starwood decided to bring all of its resorts into II this month.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 11, 2007)

Fountains is not a great part of the resort.  It was pretty great when it was new, but not anymore.  I think when you stay in 1999 and the furniture is the same in 2006, a resort has a maintenance problem.  The furniture was not new in 1999.  

I gave Vistana fairly good marks because the comment cards are meant to ask about activities and the like, but when it came to other issues--like housekeeping, I was brutal.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 11, 2007)

I stayed at Vistana 4 times.  The last time we were there, we had mold growing on the walls about 4 feet high.  It was concealed by the curtains.  I called repeatedly, they washed the walls, but the mold was still in the carpeting and drapery.  The smell was awful.  I kept calling and no one would show up.  The kitchen was battered to say the least and there was mildew in the bathroom.  when I told them the bathroom shower needed a good cleaning they replaced the towels.  Based on this experience, the lower rating is justified.


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 11, 2007)

SBK said:


> I don't understand how it could be negative feeedback from owners that resulted in a downgrade.  You don't get an RCI comment card when you stay a your own resort, because you don't go through RCI.
> 
> Am I missing something?


That is an interesting point as I believe that Vistana has an internal points system for owner exchanges (at least it was when I was there and did the tour, I think it was called Star Options).  Other resorts though do use RCI to do the internal exchanges (OLCC comes to mind) so it would be possible for some resorts to actually have the owners downgrade the resort to RCI.  

It has been 3 or 4 years since I've been at Vistana and I stayed in the Fountains II area.  I thought it was nice.  The only real issue I had was going in and out of the gate to the main section (which is not a big deal) and the fact that I thought the roads were a little narrow and if a building had 6 units, there appeared to be parking for only 6 cars.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jan 27, 2007)

Wich Vistana is now Silver crown,  Sheraton Vistana Resort or Sheraton Vistana Villages?  Is it BOTH????  

I know it is stated Vistana Resort but what about the other? Are they part of the same complex?


----------



## bward (Jan 27, 2007)

Jesuis,

Vistana Resort and Vistana Villages are two entirely different resorts at two entirely different addresses. 

I believe the RCI downgrade applies only to Vistana Resort. 

Vistana Villages is on International Drive. It is newer. And to confuse things a bit, Vistana Villages has its own sections that are being built. Bella being first, then Keys, and now Amelia. 

bward


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 27, 2007)

jesuis1837 said:


> Wich Vistana is now Silver crown,  Sheraton Vistana Resort or Sheraton Vistana Villages?  Is it BOTH????
> 
> I know it is stated Vistana Resort but what about the other? Are they part of the same complex?


Only Vistana Resort has been downgraded; the Villages still show up as Gold and they are not, I believe, on the same complex.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 27, 2007)

*This is going to be a common issue with resorts*



Mel said:


> OK, so the cost is borne by the owners - but the owners are the ones who SHOULD be bearing the cost.  I understand it may only be part of the resort that caused this drop, but if it really was owners evaluations of their own resort that did it, it means the owners knew all along there should be improvements.  And of course improvements don't come without a cost.
> 
> So depending on how you look at it - either added assessment will be borne by owners about to lose trade value, as stated above, or the resort deserves the downgrade, and the added assessment will be borne by those who will, once the improvements are made, see a 20% increase in their trade value (from the new values once they have dropped where they probably belong).
> 
> Orange Lake is moving to 4 resort codes, and I don't see why that shouldn't happen with other resorts like Vistana either.  Each different association probably should have their own code, so they control their own "destiny."  If the owners in one section of the resort don't want to spend the money on improvements, only that section would be downgraded.



The need to not simply maintain what these older (as in 10-15 years or more) resorts had when new but to upgrade to something closer to what new resorts built today offer is being ignored by far too many resorts. Piecemeal refreshing of the soft goods and a carpet can carry a resort for the first decade or so but after that things need to be revisited.  

Unfortunately most resorts don't collect enough reserves to even maintain what they had - forget upgrading. That is done because the developer most likely controlled the Association management when the resort opened (and may still do so in many cases) and holding fees down means easier sales. Now the piper must be paid if those lofty rankings the resort started out with are to be maintained. Add in that many monster resorts had the older sections ignored again as sales of the new took all the effort. All those common amenities can represent big dollars to operate and maintain as well. (I really pity the owners of OLCC when the bills for operating and maintaining all those water features comes out of their pockets). 

It is up to the owners to decide what level of quality they desire and then what the cost will be to accomplish that. No matter what amount is poured in there are no guarantees that they will ever recover a Gold or Silver Crown or even the much less demanding II 5 Star.  As has been noted here often times owners are their own worst enemies as they downgrade the rankings they turn in as exchange guests to get the attention of management. It would be so much better if they would become active in the Association and get the changes made through those that control things. Downgrading the reports filed with RCI/II almost assures that the resort will have lower ranking yet RCI/II have nothing to do with resort operations. 

So far we have been very lucky that 4 out of 5 resorts we own are owner controlled and the Associations have been wise enough to recognize the need to stay current. It hasn't been without cost including a number of special assessments but in each case the assessment was for the right reasons. And in most cases the resort has now put in place a long term plan to properly fund reserves without the need for future special assessments. The glaring exception is, surprise, our Westgate time. That is our only mega-resort similar to OLCC, Vistana, and others that, like them, has a sell first owner be damned approach and developer control. The worst of all worlds. They have lost RCI rankings, raised fees with no visible improvements and generally failed to live up to the promise we originally bought. Although that week was a resale purchase and overall has performed OK for us it is the one week that I would give up in an instant if the right price was offered.  The mega-resorts aren't a good idea IMO.  

So to get back on topic what Vistana owners of the various sections will discover is they are in for an expensive ride.  But if they want the resort to return to top condition the ball is in their court and the money will have to come from their pockets.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jan 27, 2007)

*First time*

I am leaving in two weeks, for our first stay at Vistana.  We will be in Lakes.  Should I be concerned about ANYTHING?  We are new owners and I am praying it is all that we expect it to be (or my hubby is never going to let me forget it!)


----------



## denverbob (Jan 27, 2007)

We have owned an upstairs unit in the Courts section for about 15 years. We have stayed in this unit 3 times, the last being last month - Christmas week.

We were very disappointed with Vistana this time, and would certainly not rate it a 'Gold Crown' but not because of what you might think.

We were amazed by the poor customer service! Vistana used to be known for great service. On this visit, we had 3 opportunities to call housekeeping/frontdesk. Each time we were told 'it would be taken care of'. It wasn't! One of our bags did not make the flight and was delivered the next day. Even though the front desk knew a bag would be coming for us, they never called. We finally went over - and the bag was there - had been for 10 hours! They said they called - we never got the call or message.

I didn't expect a new, fresh condo, but I did expect 'better than average' customer service from Vistana. 

Because of this experience, and because of the recent remarkable loss of trading power of this 'Christmas Week', we am now considering selling.


----------



## harold016 (Jan 28, 2007)

> I am leaving in two weeks, for our first stay at Vistana. We will be in Lakes. Should I be concerned about ANYTHING? We are new owners and I am praying it is all that we expect it to be (or my hubby is never going to let me forget it!)


You dont have anything to worry about. The Lakes section is the 2nd newest section at Vistana, it's very similar to the newest section, the Cascades. The rooms are nice and they are located right next to the Lakes and Fountains pools. You are in a nice section so I wouldn't be worried about anything if I were you!!


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jan 28, 2007)

harold016 said:


> You dont have anything to worry about. The Lakes section is the 2nd newest section at Vistana, it's very similar to the newest section, the Cascades. The rooms are nice and they are located right next to the Lakes and Fountains pools. You are in a nice section so I wouldn't be worried about anything if I were you!!



Thank you for the reassurance, we are SO extremely excited about this trip and our new TS - I know the reviews weren't perfect and I never expected the Grand Floridian but it's so hard when you make choices sight unseen.  I hope they get their act together.  I will delve deeper into this when we get to the resort.  They are going to try a sales pitch right? (if so, what goodies do they offer-lol?)  I would love to hear what they have to say.  I feel for the other owners, our units will not be "newer" forever and need regular upkeep or we will end up in the same boat.  By the way, does anyone know what year each phase was built?


----------



## ironweed (Jan 29, 2007)

*Vistana Orlando - our first stay....*

We have traded into a 2 bdrm at Sheraton Vistana in early March.   THis will be our first stay there.   I would appreciate any advice I can get from you folks.

We have no kids, but don't want to be too far removed from the center of activity ..... but not right on top of it..
We also would like to avoid these older units.

Does anyone know if there is a resort map on line somewhere??


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jan 29, 2007)

The only way I can access the map of the resort is to log into mystarcentral - the owners portal - and there are several links that will lead you there.  They buried it in the website.  I might be able to email you a copy, I don't know if it will work. If you are interested, please private message me with your email address and we can give it a try. I know Vistana mailed me a copy of the map but wouldn't send it until all of the ownership paper went through.


----------



## robtug (Jan 29, 2007)

I staying for the first time at vistana in dec 2006 in palms section. Although not too bad, i wasnt too impressed with it and rated it accordingly. They kept pestering me about attending time share presentation even though I said no about 4 times. Finally, my wife, fell in the trap and couldnt say no to the called. The timeshare rep told me that they put all the rci exchanger in the old sections and give priority to the owners. I am not suprised their gold crown rating has been taken away.


----------



## Daverock (Feb 2, 2007)

*I Called Vistana's General Mgr*

I am an owner at Vistana and was shocked when I learned about the downgrade.  I called RCI and the first rep I spoke with said there was no downgrade.  I called back and the 2nd rep did indicate that there was a downgrade.  So be it for RCI reps all being uptodate.

Next day I called Vistana and asked to speak with the GM and was connected to her assistant who wrote down my questions and said she'd get back to me.  The next day she called and informed me that yes, there was a downgrade due to the comments RCI members filled out on their vacation experience cards.  I asked what the resort planned to do about this and she indicated that many of the comments made were that the older sections, although having been recently redone, seemed "old."  Well they are with the oldest being about 25 yrs old but they are large units and yes their interior doesn't appear modern but they are very nice.  Some of the things I pointed out to the assistant was the old style TVs compared with the large screen TVs and stairs only in the older sections - no elevators.

During our discussion I asked if I was the first owner to call about this and she said yes.  I asked if the resort was going to send out a notice to the owners about the downgrade and ask for their comments.  She said she would get back to me.

The older sections while still structurally sound look old especially when the newer cascades in build right in their midst.  The older units have almost 200-300 sq feet of space over the cascades and that is a big difference.  I stayed in one last year for a month and it was large and very confortable with nice furnishings but did not appear modern.  I don't know how the resort can correct that problem.  We shall find out.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Asking the right questions*



Daverock said:


> Well they are with the oldest being about 25 yrs old but they are large units and yes their interior doesn't appear modern but they are very nice.  Some of the things I pointed out to the assistant was the old style TVs compared with the large screen TVs and stairs only in the older sections - no elevators.
> 
> During our discussion I asked if I was the first owner to call about this and she said yes.  I asked if the resort was going to send out a notice to the owners about the downgrade and ask for their comments.  She said she would get back to me.
> 
> The older sections while still structurally sound look old especially when the newer cascades in build right in their midst.  The older units have almost 200-300 sq feet of space over the cascades and that is a big difference.  I stayed in one last year for a month and it was large and very confortable with nice furnishings but did not appear modern.  I don't know how the resort can correct that problem.  We shall find out.



Dave - You are doing the right thing by calling and asking what is going on. You also have the right concerns and see where the problems are.

I own and serve on the Board of a resort just across I4 from yours that also has two sections (but, thankfully, clearly identified as such and each with it's own management, resort ID's and Association).  It seems outsiders immediately assume the newer section will be the better one.  The developer adds to the problem by pushing even owners to "upgrade" to the newer one in many cases. 

In our case there were a few glaring differences as it sounds like your resort has as well. The original section where I own is three story, no elevators. The unit layout was very unique even when built and you may love it or hate it. Meanwhile the newer buildings right next door had a more traditional layout and added elevators (and also 4 or 5 story buildings). I don't like mid-rises compared to the lower, more traditional Orlando style buildings but the newer units were certainly nice. You had to be pretty sharp to notice the things they cut back on from when the original section was built and most people didn't notice I'm sure. Plus the two resorts share common features so even if you "upgraded" you felt you still belonged to the same community. Both resorts were Gold Crown and well deserving of that rank. 

Fast forward 10 years. Both resorts have suffered under lackadaisical management that was far more interested in sales than maintaining what was already paid for by owners. Both have had a period where they dropped to RID (Silver Crown now) status due to poor reviews from RCI guests. Things are going pretty much as your resort is seeing. But the older resort started taking steps in 2001 as the score slide was apparent to turn things around. 
The Association realized they can't change the base buildings but there were plenty of other things that could be done. Over the next four years every part of the resort got attention. Starting with things you never see like underground conduits and wiring (that when faulty lead to dissatisfied guests), phone switches, cable providers and more. They also looked at what was coming - Internet access was not that important yet but they decided to add it in every unit - the first in Orlando at a timeshare and maybe in all of Fl. Then they moved to the common areas like the pool, Clubhouse, game room, etc. Bring them up to a new look with modern features. 

All of that raised the scores but no one felt we deserved the best of the best ranking that Gold Crown represents. Our units were good but not great despite money put into them in 2000-2001.  So we bit the bullet, special assessed and accelerated the every 7 year renovations to occur in 2004/5 rather than 2007.  But this time we didn't screw around like 2001 with just carpet and a new sofa and drapes - that hadn't worked before and it wouldn't work now. If we wanted to be the best we had to make drastic changes to upgrade what was inside the walls we can't change. 

So we went out and had not one but two designers, chosen from many more that made presentations, design and create their vision of what we needed in two of our units. Full sized, real products in actual units - not some color boards and fabrics that fooled us before. After we saw the two units hands on we picked the best ideas from both and awarded the job to one of the firms. Three rounds of work and 15 months after it started we had every unit gutted to the bare walls and floors then rebuilt with everything new. Appliances, entertainment equipment, furnishings and soft goods. But we didn't simply bring back what was there in 1992 when it was new the first time. We looked at what the new resorts we are competing with for that best of award had and tried to go one better. So no "builder standard" appliances, no commercial grade carpet, no 110v combination  apartment style washer/dryer for our units. We went with the best we could afford and it shows.  Digital control appliances, glass top ranges, separate washer and 220V dryer (yes, we had to pay to run 168 220V power lines where there were none). Flat screen HDTV with surround sound in every living area, flat screen TV's and DVD's in the bedrooms all complimented by bright new colors and top quality drapes, bedspread and more. I never knew the difference in the number of pleats in a drape mattered but I do now!   Plus we didn't scrimp on the little things that add up like throw pillows, plenty of flower arrangements and other finishing touches we had lost in the earlier, failed renovation work. 

When we were done the room wasn't laid out any differently in the wall arrangement but now it looked great.  And guests saw it too as in 2006 we regained the Gold Crown we had lost in 2002. Few resorts that lose it are able to get it back. In 2007 we remain GC.  

Meanwhile our neighbor, the newer buildings, are suffering through what we saw in 2000-2001. They also see slipping scores and opted for the more piecemeal approach. A new carpet, a new chair - maybe it will work better for them than it did for us but somehow I doubt it. So far the scores say they are Silver Crown despite being "newer" while the older resort, in building years only, is top ranked.  

Perhaps most important we don't see that one round of massive upgrades as the end. We know that if we plan to remain a top resort we can't let things slide again. So as part of that 2004 plan we put in place a 30 year improvement plan and the method needed to fund it without special assessments. As of 2007 that plan is 100% funded as are the operational budget and our prepaid tax account. We also are now paying off an unexpected loan for roof replacements that weren't supposed to be needed until 2020 or later.  Even with all the work we've done, the funding for the future and the roof loan payment our fees are lower than the newer resort next door.  We already have the model in place for the next round of unit work in 2011 and we will have all the money in the bank on the date the first work begins. And again we will be planning to upgrade to keep pace with changes that are bound to occur by then.  

All of this resulted in our Gold Crown ranking but that was never the goal. The reason the work was done was the owners desire, as clearly conveyed to the Board and Management, to have the type of quality resort they originally purchased in the early 90's. Back in 2000 the Board made a commitment to open communication with owners. We have a number of ways to inform and obtain feedback. Far too many resorts seem to have Boards and Management that act like they are the only voices. Our resort reflects what the owners feel is important.  It has worked out great. Owners recognized the fact that it wasn't the best anymore and were willing to support the Board efforts to turn it around. We suffered through not one but two assessments to get there but now it looks like, baring any unforeseen disasters, we can plan on having stable fees and an ever improving resort going forward.  We always had a premier location now the resort is premier as well. 

Don't let the management say it can't be done. It is up to your owners to press for the level of quality and service they desire and they have to be willing to pay the price to get it. If the majority is satisfied with what you have and fees aren't too high then maybe thats good enough. If not be the agent to help spur the effort and the investment it takes to make an "old" resort new again. It's still cheaper than buying another new one just to get what you really like.


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 3, 2007)

John

Nice comments.  The key that seems to be lacking for most resorts is communications (2-way) with the owners.  The email brochures and regular mailings are interesting but they don't provide feedback.  The most feedback I get from Vacation Village at Parkway is a sales person who calls about every 6 months asking me upgrade my purchase.  Do they really think that is going to happen?  I have also concluded that the resorts need to replace appliances (stove/dishwasher/refrigerator) and complete furniture every 5 or 6 years even though there is nothing wrong with them as guests look and assume old and thus bad yet for their own homes they would never make the same demands.  It becomes an image thing more than a necessity thing so while replacing the carpets and repainting the units are necessary, the replacement of the furniture (not just the cushions) and the appliances (dishwasher/stove/refrigerator) should also be done at the 5/6 year point.  I think the cost to owners is not outrageous as if you figure roughly, say, $3000 to replace the appliances, divide this by 50 (resort has 2 weeks), and then divide over 5 or 6 years, the annual cost to the owners should be less than $5 per year.  After all the money invested in the week, that doesn't seem excessive to keep the appearance and standards of the resort in good shape.  I am glad to hear that your resort section follows this common sense approach.

It will be interesting to see how the resorts handle the move to HDTV that should occur by 2009.  Will the resort purchase new flat screen televisions or will they go the cheap route and get the conversion boxes?   It may be possible that they don't do anything as cable and satellite television don't fall under the rule but the change will still come sooner or later.  The switch over to HDTV provides an opportunity for the resorts to not only upgrade the television but provides an opportunity to also upgrade the units if they should decide to do so.  It will be interesting to see what the resorts do.


----------



## gcole (Feb 4, 2007)

hopetotimeshare said:


> I am leaving in two weeks, for our first stay at Vistana.  We will be in Lakes.  Should I be concerned about ANYTHING?  We are new owners and I am praying it is all that we expect it to be (or my hubby is never going to let me forget it!)



You will be gine. We own at the Cascades and Lakes. They are the newest sections. We prefer our Lakes uint as we like the Fountains pool/rec are better than any other part of the resort. The Lakes and Cascades ections are definatley Gold Crown.

I do agree that they should be split up. I also have traded into this resort (which I won) through RCI to get a 2 bdr for a 1 bdr. They tried to put me into the courst but my persistance paid off and we got the Lakes. Our last visit was 2005. Still tops!


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Feb 4, 2007)

I am sure we will love it.  I ran into a neighbor last night and we got to talking, seems that they have stayed at Vistana on a trade (they own in the Berkshires) about 5 or 6 times.  They stayed in the older sections and the newer and never found any real fault with the older areas. They did say it seems unfair when you are staying in the older section and you look over and see newer buildings and you wonder why you didn't get in there.   They said they especially like the grounds, the location and all of the amenities.   

Is there ever a chance that they would ever separate the newer from the older?  We haven't even joined a trading company, we just bought this past Summer so we want to wait until we are ready to think about trading and join then.

We are certainly looking forward to our trip this coming Saturday.  It is FREEZING cold here and I can't wait to feel the sun on my face!


----------



## gcole (Feb 6, 2007)

hopetotimeshare said:


> I am leaving in two weeks, for our first stay at Vistana.  We will be in Lakes.  Should I be concerned about ANYTHING?  We are new owners and I am praying it is all that we expect it to be (or my hubby is never going to let me forget it!)



You are in one of the newest sections. The resort really is Gold Crown. The problem is that the older sections are questionable. You may not even see those areas while you are there.


----------



## Mjasp (Apr 20, 2007)

SBK said:


> I don't understand how it could be negative feeedback from owners that resulted in a downgrade.  You don't get an RCI comment card when you stay a your own resort, because you don't go through RCI.
> 
> Am I missing something?



I am an owner in the Palms section, and own week #32, when I want to come down any week besides week #32, I have to deposit my week in RCI and do an external trade.  And YES we do get a comment card.

Only Cascades & Lakes section (Not sure about Fountains) can change Internally directly through Vistana Resort.


----------



## Jollyhols (Apr 21, 2007)

I exchanged to via II last November and although had not requested any particular section, 'Cascades' was stipulated on the confirmation.  We were given a room in Fountains (a little dated and dreary) and the next day discovered a cockroach.  The person in reception was quite rude when I told her about it.  The management just wanted to bait the room but after I complained they offered to change us.  I then stuck to my guns and said that we were confirmed into Cascades and eventually they gave us a room there.

I have only experienced these two sections but it is as though they were in two different resorts as far as quality goes.  If I stay there again I would insist on Cascades or one of the other newer sections


----------

